# Rules, guidelines and laws for working on location with models?



## VinnyG113 (Apr 13, 2014)

I am interested in working with a couple of models in various outdoor settings, namely a few parks, a few tourist-type attractions, and a business/commercial district. I have never seen any "No Trespassing" signs in any of the locations I have in mind, but in the business/commercial district, I have certainly seen "No Soliciting" signs in the doors or windows. (Of course, I will not be soliciting anything.)

What do I need to be aware of to not give off the wrong impression about my intentions of the shoot to any passersby, business owners or authorities? My sole intent of the shoot is to get images of the models in various non-studio locations, with no ulterior motives that someone may be able to imply about the shoot. (I doubt that would happen ... I am probably just being a too worried newbie to location shoots.)

Any suggestions on what to be aware or cautious of? Any types of places (generally speaking) that I need to avoid? What sort of documentation might I need to have with me? Should I just prepare some good excuses and sincere apologies, with a well rehearsed "I didn't know" look on my face? Or do I need to just warm up before the shoot in case I need to run? (Kidding.)

I know this is a vague topic, and most likely the rules are different from location to location, but whatever advice I can get would certainly be better than knowing nothing and possibly getting in trouble.


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 13, 2014)

look online.  Some public parks will have a permit that you need in order to photograph there.  You MUST ask permission if any of it is private property, regardless of whether or not its open to the public.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 13, 2014)

I have no real experience with this, but I'd start by checking with the parks department (state/local, whichever is the case) to see if there are any license requirements.  US Parks require permits for commercial filming/photography so it's possible that local jurisdictions will do the same , even non-commercial shoots.  Public streets should be fine but be aware of private property lines (grass, sidewalks leading to a building).


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2014)

Photo Attorney

Laws/requirements/permits vary by city particularly when it comes to commercial shoots and using things like lights, reflectors, and other gear
So you'll need to contact the city where you will be shooting for information regarding what they allow, don't allow, require.
The city may require proof of liability insurance and a COI (Certificate of Insurance) that has the city added to your policy for the duration of the shoot.
Contact your insurance agent to arrange a COI.

Sidewalks are generally pubic property (easement) and and as such businesses have zero say about what you might be doing on the sidewalk.
But, you can usually generate some good will by going into a business and letting them know what you are going to be doing.
Their business fronts are visible from public property so they cannot prohibit you from using their store fronts as background for your photographs.
They can contact the police and complain that you are blocking access to their business and if you're still around then you would have a LEO to deal with.

Most public parks have different rules for amateur and commercial shoots, and more and more public parks are requiring a permit, proof of insurance, and the addition of the city/county/state on your COI.

https://www.aclu.org/free-speech/know-your-rights-photographers
http://www.photoattorney.com/wp-con...raphing-the-Exterior-of-Federal-Buildings.pdf
Bert P. Krages Attorney at Law Photographer's Rights Page
Photographers' Guide to Privacy | Reporters Committee for Freedom of the Press


----------



## JoeW (Apr 13, 2014)

VinnyG113 said:


> I am interested in working with a couple of models in various outdoor settings, namely a few parks, a few tourist-type attractions, and a business/commercial district. I have never seen any "No Trespassing" signs in any of the locations I have in mind, but in the business/commercial district, I have certainly seen "No Soliciting" signs in the doors or windows. (Of course, I will not be soliciting anything.)
> 
> What do I need to be aware of to not give off the wrong impression about my intentions of the shoot to any passersby, business owners or authorities? My sole intent of the shoot is to get images of the models in various non-studio locations, with no ulterior motives that someone may be able to imply about the shoot. (I doubt that would happen ... I am probably just being a too worried newbie to location shoots.)
> 
> ...



I am not from St. Louis but I've shot in two of the parks there.  I'm also not a lawyer.  So take this free advice for what it's worth.

1.  All Federal parks and many state and local parks will have a range of restrictions.  A general rule for many of them is:  no commercial photography without a permit (and the way this is typically judged is:  do you have a tripod?  a soft box or umbrella?  anyone other than you and the subject?).  Many state and local parks will also require you to show proof of insurance.  So...check.  St. Louis has a ton of great parks so just go to the website and see what the deal is.

2.  Business districts...often are very suspicious....are you engaging in corporate espionage?  Or from a local 60 Minutes expose'?  Plus, often times the property (while open to the public) is private property.  So the leasing agent can order you off the vicinity.

3.  All that said, here's my advice:
--shoot quickly (i.e.: don't take 45 minutes setting up and then 3 hours shooting).
--scout ahead of time.  Look for periods when there is less foot traffic.  In a business park that is B2B, this often means Sunday morning.  In a park open to the public this often means during a weekday during the day while school is in-session.
--for business locations, check with the business.  If it isn't a franchise, they'll often be willing to trade...let you come in and shoot at a table or bar or facility if you share some edits with them they can use on their website.
--don't be a jerk.  If a park ranger or police officer stops to inquire, share info, be respectful.

4.  Be forewarned that in this day and age, there is a tendency to assume that people taking pictures may really be terrorists.  Twice in the past two years I've had people flag me down for taking pictures on public ground (a sidewalk) next to a refinery (and also a visit to my home from the police).  I can't tell you the number of times I've had a rentacop or someone from security tell me "you can't take pictures here" or a policeman ask "what's the purpose of this?"  Here's a recent article I stumbled across on this issue:  http://www.newsweek.com/when-taking-pictures-gets-you-arrested-245625 

Here's a useful resource about your rights as a photographer:  https://www.aclu.org/free-speech/know-your-rights-photographers
And here is a link to a pdf that I always carry a copy of in my backpack/holster when I shoot in the field:  Bert P. Krages Attorney at Law Photographer's Rights Page


----------

